
What is an influential science book with wide reaching influence - petmyrhino
Hello everyone. I need the name of a real nonfiction book from realm of engineering, chemistry, physics, mathematics, health sciences, or economics that is especially influential in other domains. I don&#x27;t want it to be an old or classic text (i.e. The Heavenly Spheres, The Origin of the Species, The Elements, The principia, The Nature of Things)... but a book similar to one of those in its influence and importance that has been around for the last 20-50 years. I especially think something related to computer science might work best in this case, though I&#x27;m hard pressed to think of a book that every comp sci person would read or identify as having a long lasting influence. Then again. If you can think of anything... please let me know. Thank you in advance
======
nyc111
May I suggest The Double Helix by James D. Watson
[https://www.amazon.com/DOUBLE-HELIX-James-D-
Watson/dp/B00A21...](https://www.amazon.com/DOUBLE-HELIX-James-D-
Watson/dp/B00A21WQ9A)

------
mindcrime
_The Selfish Gene_?

